# Help me name the new lefty social group...



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I came up with a name that has been bugging me all day.

Of course the forum deals with lefty manufacturers, players and forum members.

Any opinions would be appreciated. It could be something as simple a "southpaws", something foolish like I named it or maybe we could just name it after Michelle....:banana:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the leftorium


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

How about .. "CommiePinkoLefties"? You're welcome !


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

KEEP Left :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

"Port-Side" :food-smiley-004:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't know about a name, but have I got the T-shirt for you.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

suttree said:


> the leftorium



THAT WAS THE FIRST THOUGHT THAT ENTERED MY TWISTED HEAD. IT MIGHT BE A WINNER.

YOU WILL BE ENTITLED TO A FREE LIFETIME MEMBERSHIP!!!


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

danbo said:


> "Port-Side" :food-smiley-004:


HEY I AM EX-NAVY SO I LIKE THAT ONE TOO.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Don't know about a name, but have I got the T-shirt for you.



That's what I thought of too when I saw the topic and where it was 

Yay left coast! :banana:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I dunno, a group of lefties seems so _*sinister*_ to me.


Yeah, you wouldn't expect them to be very "dextrous"...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> I dunno, a group of lefties seems so _*sinister*_ to me.


Dayum. I was going to suggest the Sinister Club.

... or Mephisto's Mojo, or Always Backwards, or The Hand of Satan. You get the idea. evilGuitar:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

How about "*the  leftover's club*" sdsre :smile:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

_Left_overture. (Kansas album)
or just _left_overs, leaning _left_,
_left_'s talk, _left_ too long...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

*I would think it's better to be **LEFT AHEAD* than left behind.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> A friend of mine read the entire series of _Left Behind_ books, thinking it was a pleasant but mindless fiction series like _Lemony Snickets_. She was a bit stunned when she found out about The Rapture Index, and how seriously and literally some folks interpret _Left Behind._


Wait! Book??  rhu rho ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How about 

Spawn of Santa
Left Alone
Bunch of weirdo sub species


There are so many possibilities.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The Sinister Ax Bandits!

^^ of course, this is all staying with English. I sure bet there are loads of inside-able dead language lefty-isms out there!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Leftopia???


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> How about .. "CommiePinkoLefties"? You're welcome !


I LOVE it!!! I vote for this one - AND the T-shirt!!

Brian


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

The Left Side


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Left of Center?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

skydigger said:


> I came up with a name that has been bugging me all day.
> 
> Of course the forum deals with lefty manufacturers, players and forum members.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated. It could be something as simple a "southpaws", something foolish like I named it or maybe we could just name it after Michelle....:banana:


Ha! See what happens when you stay away from the computer for a couple days?

How about; "Left to our own (de)vices" :wave:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

suttree said:


> the leftorium


Well, I wouldn't want to be "left out".....Hmmmm, maybe....uh, naaaaa.
I like Leftorium too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How about the _"The Sinister Hand of Satan Tea and Social Club"_


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> How about the _"The Sinister Hand of Satan Tea and Social Club"_


I thought they were already in office? :tongue:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL!

Some great suggestions.

I like Leftorium. Being a "cursed lefty" I kind of like Left Behind, but the christian fiction that goes along with that book\film rule that out for me.

What about Left Turn? I dunno, I'll give it a couple of more days and see id anyone can top The Leftorium...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought this was going to be a political thread.... oh well, there goes my idea


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Lefties!!!

We Seem To Be Being Harassed By Some Of These Higher Than Mighty Righties!!!

I Think Robert Called Us Sinister...well He Never Made That Up. Some Evil Jealous Righty Made That Up A Couple Of Hundred Years Ago.

I Don't Want To Have To Go All Southpaw Karate On These Folks, So Lets Keep The Name Positive.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

How about 'The Levogyres', or 'The Geschwind Theory' (if you're only guys)?


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Left-Wing Activists


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL sdsre

Looks like I can't change the name of our lefty club...

D'oh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Hey Lefties!!!
> 
> We Seem To Be Being Harassed By Some Of These Higher Than Mighty Righties!!!
> 
> ...



Well, okay then. Drop Sinister and keep the 'Hand of Satan Tea and Social Club' part. Is that positive enough? sdsre


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I would call it "The Stranger" :wave::food-smiley-004::banana:


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

How about "Absque Dexters" (Latin for "without rights").


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can Us Evil Jealous Righties Keep Harassing YOU?


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

skydigger said:


> Hey Lefties!!!
> 
> We Seem To Be Being Harassed By Some Of These Higher Than Mighty Righties!!!
> 
> ...


Jimi would kick their asses! I already posted in the said forum "goin south" for a name, but no replies! Funny though I play lefty, write lefty etc. but I throw a ball righty-can't do it lefty. Wouldn't it make sense that people who play righty are actually lefty cuz they use their left hand as the dominant one?


----------

